# Muskegon River open seats 2015



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll be working hard all summer to get this thing off the ground. I'm already spending close to $10,000 a year on gear and equipment, I better do something quick so I don't look crazy. Sometimes I'll open a storage space and smile cause I find another box of expensive lures.


----------



## JSnarski (Apr 21, 2015)

mikeznewaygo said:


> You would have my business for sure Gabe, you make the float enjoyable and even when the rods aren't slamming, not much beats the trip



Totally agree with mike


----------



## SullysSteelies (Oct 18, 2009)

How the heck do you spend $10K a year on gear? I could see if you were buying a new boat every year plus new rods, reels, and plugs...but $10K is a bit ridiculous when there are children starving on the streets Gabe!:yikes:


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Betts spending $10,000 on Google advertising is ridiculous, my amount would be larger but, I don't have more to spend. I pay my bills, make investments, and secure my future. What I do with the left overs is my problem.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

SullysSteelies said:


> How the heck do you spend $10K a year on gear? I could see if you were buying a new boat every year plus new rods, reels, and plugs...but $10K is a bit ridiculous when there are children starving on the streets Gabe!:yikes:


 Don't worry about steelton's money . Many years ago on the mo, I caught a wish fish,(yes I let it go) n now I have no money problems.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

wyandot said:


> Gabe, a good friend of my dad's(and to a lesser extent mine) guided (pluggin') on the PM back in the 80's and 90's. Ultimately, rotator cuff surgery and lack of access forced him to move on to other things, it never had anything to do with lack of interested clients. He invested a lot more time guiding for walleyes after that, mostly on the Tibb. and Sag.Bay. Dan all ways got on fish, and he all ways showed folks a good time. If you can provide that, you'll do just fine.
> Be cool, Jay.


Hoot mon, hoot mon!

Gabe will make an excellent guide. Intelligent, patient, articulate, congenial, and a strong back/shoulders. 

$10,000., Hmmm, is a River Wolf part of that package..?.:lol:


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Soon very soon


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

After a short lull for the last week and a half another fresh push a fish made its way into the spawning grounds. While everyone is focused on bass, pike or bluegill I hope to pull a fast one and plug some steele in May and fingers crossed June, provide the temps aren't too high. If anyone is interested in an evening trip this week shoot me a Pm I'll be out there every night this week weather provided. These trips are a bit more entertaining than my average trips due to the nearly constant cleaning of planters from your line. Today's solo trip was too busy cleaning little trout from the lures to be productive for steel. With the chance of fresh steel and trout numbering into the 20's or 30's it a fun way to spend an evening. Trips start at 3 and run til' close to dark. If you want to go but, need a later start let me know and we can work something out. I have room for 3 guys myself not included. Two guys fishing in front and the third waits to get into the mix and cast for trout between runs. We usually will catch 2 fish then swap out a guy for the front to the back so everyone has a chance.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Thursday is taken.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Sounds like you will have fun this week. Sure wish it wasn't such a long drive would really enjoy an evening on the river with you.

D


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

If things continue I'll try a few June weekend trips as well


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

So it's that time of year again and the fish are on the move so it's time to start the grind. I'm gonna run the first trip of the fall 2015 season tomorrow morning. Looking to target kings and fingers crossed some steel behind the kings. Anyone who is interested in try this plug game send me a Pm and we'll discuss the details. Last season was a little slow during the winter but, for the guys who made the April trip cashed in big time and let's hope this fall brings big numbers and big fish. Tomorrow's trip is for sunrise to mid afternoon maybe 2 or 3.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Seats filled


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I've got 2 open seats for Sunday if anyone wants to go for steelhead. Looking at a 6hr float maybe 8hr depending on the section.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Seats filled.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Just a little refresher for everyone think about taking a trip with me. I've been offering free trip for 3 yrs now and having an awesome time do it. The trips I offer are more along the line of informative rather than just try to catch fish. My fishing style focuses entirely on hardware, this is the important part, and I don't float fish whole on these trips. We'll plug, back bounce, drift spoons and cast spinner in hope of the biggest possible fish in the water. We're not targeting every fish just the big ones. This means an average trip might be 4 to 6 fish but, could be one. The boat has room for 2 guys up front and a 3rd in back with me rowing. Beers, snacks, and warm clothes is all you need to bring, I have everything else. Thanks guys.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I have an open seat for tomorrow evening or Wednesday night depending on schedules. From 230 on


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Wednesday night is filled.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I had Sundays trip open up if anyone is willing to fish the high water.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Seat filled .


----------

